#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Flying projectie scherm

## olvaar_be

Hallo,

Weet er iemand hoe ik het best (simpelst) een projector kan laten mee vliegen met het projectie scherm (4x3m) ? (op dezelfde truss, ongeveer 6 meter van de truss)

Ik zit in een zaal waar ik enkel kan takelen, plafond hoogte 19m en vlieghoogte 6m ..

Groeten, 
Peter

----------


## Kevin_DM

Als je gewoon bedoelt, je projector mee te takelen, truss in T-vorm, aan 3 takels en scherm aan een kant, projector aan uiteinde van T hangen.
Als je een bewegend scherm wil, waarbij alles moet kunnen mee bewegen.... Ledwall hangen (gaat alleen een fortuintje kosten). Echte rondvliegende schermen met projector is anders niet haalbaar (heb je ten eerste al microprocessor gestuurde tracks nodig voor zowel scherm als projector, en je gaat nooit een mooi beeld krijgen.

----------


## olvaar_be

ja gewoon mee takelen ...

Met een t-stuk had ik ook gedacht, maar zoveel takel heb ik niet :-)

(3 schermen) 

Ik had eerder gedacht aan alu buizen of zo .. van truss naar projector (kleintje : 3kg) .. maar hoe zit het dan met de balance van de truss ... zou dat zwaar scherm de truss niet recht houden ?

----------


## Kevin_DM

Takel bij huren. 6 meter overspanning met een eenvoudige scaffbuis krijg je ten eerste niet stabiel, en is daarboven ook totaal onverantwoord (scaffbuis met 6m oversteek krijg je al nooit op een deftige, veilige manier bevestigd, laat staan met extra gewicht van 3 kg. 3 kg lijkt niet veel, maar je creëert zo een behoorlijk grote hefboom).

----------


## olvaar_be

idd ... jammer .. dan zal ik er toch nog 2 moeten bij zoeken

----------


## rinus bakker

per T-truss heb je TENMINSTE twee takels nodig:
en je hebt mazzel met die hijshoogte en die zaalhoogte: boven je scherm doe je een 2-sprong, en als je die 6m-buis met 3kg projector aan het einde (bestaan er zulke lichte?), oppakt op zeg een meter vanaf de projector dan is er voor die buis weinig te vrezen.

Iets anders = heb je wel voldoende gedacht aan storend omgevingslicht?

----------


## olvaar_be

Rinus,

Jij zou dan een T maken van 

        Hier takelen
       /
--2m--T--2m--     &lt;= hier het scherm
      !
      !
      6
      m   - hier takelen
      !
      !   &lt;== hier projector

dan in de T takelen .. en +- 1 a 2 m van de projector nog eens ... het scherm hangt naar onder, en houd dus het goedje recht.
Of heb ik het mis ?

Voor storend omgevings licht heb ik ook mijn maatregelen getroffen .. zit 35m langs beide kanten van het podium in de hoeken v/d hal (76m(l) x65m(b) x 19-21m(h)) .. Het is geen fuif, of optreden, maar een wedstrijd met robotautos  :Smile:  en de schermen dienen als score borden. Het linkse scherm is voor de rechtse tibune en het rechtse scherm is voor de linker tribune.. 1 scherm (3000 lumen) als backdrop van het podium. 

Ik moet ze enkel ophangen.. het VGA signaal 50m ver versturen is hun probleem [:P]

Groeten
Peter

----------


## olvaar_be

ai mijn spaties allemaal weg .. zo is het 90 graden gedraaid :

!
2
m
!
X---6m---
!
2
m
!

----------

